# Cryptoheros Sajica



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

I went to the lfs and say that they had Cryptoheros sajica or T-Bar cichlids there and i know they dont get too big so with my limited space i was considering them for a 30 gallon i just got a deal on. i was going to purchase a pair of them, and was wondering if anyone knew how to sex them and also how aggressive they are or how hard they are to care for. thanks!
Matt


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually i guess its Archocentrus Sajica...sorry


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice fish. Central American. Ph 7.5 or so. Gets to about 4-5". Not as aggressive as some cichlids. If you buy 4-5 of these fish and put them in a 30, it might work. When a pair forms, though, nothing else will survive in the tank.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

is there an easy way to sex them?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

http://users.kent.net/~lisab/Asajica.html


----------

